# material selection



## eng_samira (3 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء من الجميع مساعدتى فى هذا الموضوع
اريد ان اعرف كيفيه اختيار المواد المناسبه لصناعه المضخات و المواصفات القياسيه التى تطبق عليها

ارجو الافاده سريعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad.rezk (4 أغسطس 2009)

this websites may help u 
http://www.gouldspumps.com/pag_0004.html

http://www.gouldspumps.com/cat_pf_0002.html

http://www.pollutionengineering.com...icle/4bff4140bdd68010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____

and try to search under (material selection for pump design) in google u will find alot of pdfs and websites


----------

